# Brought to you by the same folks who draped Spirit of Justice statue



## AZ Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

[h=3]Montana lawmaker wants to expand indecent exposure law to include male nipples[/h] _Posted:  Feb 11, 2015 3:01 PM   _ _Updated:  Feb 11, 2015 3:53 PM   _ By Cecelia HanleyConnect



[h=6][/h]

 Rep. David Moore wants to expand the state's indecent exposure law  after a group of naked bicyclists rode through Missoula. (Source:  BallotPedia/David Moore)

   (RNN) – A legislator  in Montana wants to expand the state's indecent exposure law to ban  both male and female nipple exposure and outlaw clothing that "gives the  appearance or simulates" a person's buttocks, genitals, pelvic area or  female nipple.
Republican Rep. David Moore, of Missoula, proposed the bill in reaction to a group of naked bicyclists who pedaled through Missoula in August 2014.
His bill would also ban tight-fitting beige clothing, and he has strong feelings about yoga pants of any color.
"Yoga pants should be illegal in public anyway," Moore said after the House Judiciary Committee meeting.
He opposes men's fashion he finds salacious as well: he thinks guys wearing Speedo-type swimsuits in public should be subject to arrest.
Moore told the Associated Press that law enforcement should use their discretion on when to arrest people for wearing clothing that would violate the law.
In  Montana, a first-time offense of indecent exposure carries a fine of up  to $500 and six months in jail; a second offense could cost the  offender $1,000 or one year in jail.
A three-time offender could  get life in jail and a possible $10,000 fine. However, to drum up  support for his bill, he's offered to limit three-time offenders to only  a five-year sentence and a $5,000 fine.
"I want Montana to be  known as a decent state where people can live within the security of  laws and protect their children and associates from degrading and  indecent practices," Hill said. "I believe this bill is written  preserving that reputation."


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm never surprised at what some of these Republicans come up with any more.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

It's amazing isn't it.  And yet they are involved in more vice than can be imagined.  Repressed sexuality.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 15, 2015)

Obviously another case of a politician who has too much time on his hands.  Montana must be "Utopia" if "shielding" the human body is the biggest problem in that state.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2015)

mg: Men's nipples, tight beige clothing and speedos...gotta love these christian conservatives! :saywhat::lol:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> mg: Men's nipples, tight beige clothing and speedos...gotta love these christian conservatives! :saywhat::lol:




Add this to my list of reasons I'd rather live in the UK.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Add this to my list of reasons I'd rather live in the UK.



Is there still room for another discouraged yank??  And my nipples are cute, but still...........


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Is there still room for another discouraged yank??  And my nipples are cute, but still...........



Not prudish over here.  I've even saw bare butts in an ad for toilet paper once.  Sorry though...immigration is strict and getting stricter.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 15, 2015)

What happened to wanting gov't to stay out of other people's business, only the business of money I guess.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

AprilT said:


> What happened to wanting gov't to stay out of other people's business, only the business of money I guess.



That depends April on which side of the Republican two faces was talking at the time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Not prudish over here.  I've even saw bare butts in an ad for toilet paper once.  Sorry though...immigration is strict and getting stricter.



Wait a minute!!!  You are NOT suggesting than I am not acceptable to be admitted to Scotland to live?  *Check underarms....SNIFF....*  No, it can't be that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 15, 2015)

There seems to be an inordinate amount of time spent obscessing over sex on the Right.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> There seems to be an inordinate amount of time spent obscessing over sex on the Right.



And probably only having it while alone.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 15, 2015)

> He opposes men's fashion he finds salacious as well: he thinks guys wearing Speedo-type swimsuits in public should be subject to arrest.



He could be onto something.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> He could be onto something.



I know you don't mean that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Wait a minute!!!  You are NOT suggesting than I am not acceptable to be admitted to Scotland to live?  *Check underarms....SNIFF....*  No, it can't be that.



Now if it was just Scotland, we'd let you in.  But it's UK immigration and the government has developed a dislike for immigrants, I'm afraid.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> And probably only having it while alone.



Hopefully!  We don't want them procreating!


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:
			
		

> I know you don't mean that.


Don't I? :lol:

If only he had been arrested before he had the chance to become Prime Minister.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 16, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Don't I? :lol:
> 
> If only he had been arrested before he had the chance to become Prime Minister.



That would have been best! My Aussie in-laws keep telling me the latest bad decisions he's made.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *Montana lawmaker wants to expand indecent exposure law to include male nipples*
> 
> "Yoga pants should be illegal in public anyway," Moore said after the House Judiciary Committee meeting.
> He opposes men's fashion he finds salacious as well: he thinks guys wearing Speedo-type swimsuits in public should be subject to arrest.
> ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

Uh... on second thought maybe it's a good  idea.  I could never fit into one of those tiny bikinis...*off camera* "are they buying it?"


----------



## jujube (Feb 22, 2015)

He'd better ban triathlons and swim meets in his state, 'cause 75% of the guys wear speedos.  Now,  I will admit that there are some people I would not want to see bicycling by in the buff or in speedos but I do have the option of averting my eyes.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

I saw a lot of older gents when I was in Hawaii wearing speedos, and the waves had their way with them, lol!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I saw a lot of older gents when I was in Hawaii wearing speedos, and the waves had their way with them, lol!



Not us navy "waves" I presume.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

I just can't believe there is any constituency even red state Montana for such a law. Think of the cover art on all the bodice ripper paperbacks that women seem to enjoy so much, they always show a bare chested man. I guess they'll all be considered obscene by the new law.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)




----------

